
If you're worried about the GitHub acquisition, here's what to look out for - mustak_im
https://www.userinterfacing.com/if-youre-really-worried-about-the-github-acquisition-heres-what-to-look-out-for/
======
damm
Github searches your code to index it so you can be able to use the search box
to find things.

Everyone searches your code; because if you upload child porn it needs to be
detected and removed.

Maybe this is unfortunate but the only way to own your data is to self host.

